# Best goose club in Utah?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

First question:
If you were rich, what club in Utah to hunt geese on would you spend your money?

Second and much tougher question:
If money were much tighter, what would be your second goose club in Utah you would join? Maybe the hunting would be tougher but you would still get a chance to shoot 2 dozen birds or so in a year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good luck with that. it all depends where you are looking.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Find out where the geese are, pay the farmer that owns it or do some chores for him.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you for your input but I think you guys may have missed the whole point of this exercise.
I asked this question simply to gain input on what my fellow Utah goose hunters (you) have learned/experienced/been involved with, etc. about Utah goose clubs.
I am trying to find a club that has members that care about the property that are willing to work their balls off to hatch, grow, and maintain a huntable population of birds on said property. 
If funds were not an issue, the Cheseapeake (sp?) would be the club of my choice.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Bear River Club would be my first choice. Chesapeake, 2nd.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would do the chesapeake and then bear river. but for what I would pay in to them i would just go across the boarder and have better goose hunting there.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Its hard to beat the million dollar square. (don't know the name just that's what I've always called it.) That would be my first pick... The Ferry's in Corrine have some fine nice clubs. Of course the Bear River club. Bought some ground blinds from some guy in weber county who claims his club shoot's Well over 150 chin straps a year, A club of 3 people. The joker's behind the weigh station in Willard shoot a lot of birds but cant run a club for some reason??? 

I'm at the point in my life where I wont pay to be part of a club. No worth it, and to much DRAMA. There are plenty of bird to be had on public ground and knocking a few doors.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How about this goose club?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

longbow said:


> How about this goose club?


 Are you the President?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> Are you the President?


:shock: No dangit, I...uh...I saw it on Monstermulie and I thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

shaner said:


> First question:
> If you were rich, what club in Utah to hunt geese on would you spend your money?
> 
> Second and much tougher question:
> If money were much tighter, what would be your second goose club in Utah you would join? Maybe the hunting would be tougher but you would still get a chance to shoot 2 dozen birds or so in a year?


Bear river club 1st.

If money were tighter I'd find a few select friends/family members and buy a field near some roosts that don't get disturbed daily and plant some different feed and find a way to get a pond put in it. Lease out the farming rights and try to find a way to lease out some grazing rights on some of it if possible. If money was really an issue and you could produce enough birds you could also rent out the field to a big party of hunters a couple times a season both for the fall and spring hunts.


----------

